# Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

*Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Hallo Community!

In letzter Zeit gab es einigen Wirbel um Valve bzw. die Half Life-Reihe. Von gefälschten E-Mails bis hin zu Gerüchten zu Half Life³ war alles dabei! 
Nur trägt der Händler "GameStop" zusätzlich noch dazu bei, indem er eine Retail-Version von Episode 3 listet. 

Ob das alles nur ein Gag von GameStop ist oder ob die Händler doch schon mehr wissen als die Community, lässt sich nicht sagen. Von Valve liegt im Moment noch keine Stellungnahme zu diesem Thema vor.


Gruß
Pain

Quelle: Half-Life 2 Episode 3: Händler listet Retail-Version - News - games-news.de


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life 2: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag oder nicht?*

Ist bestimmt ein F to the ake.


----------



## fear.de (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life 2: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag oder nicht?*

HL mutiert immer mehr zum Duke und es nervt nur noch. Wenn es kommt, dann kommts als ob sich Valve um i.welche Leute oder "Gamestops" scheren würde.
So lange von dennen nichts angekündigt wird, kann man einfach alles als Fake betrachten und vorallem weiß man gerade bei Gamestop das man dennen nicht trauen sollte in dieser Hinsicht.

Und wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige der HL obendrein noch beschissen fand, konnte weder dem 1. noch dem 2. Teil was abgewinnen, aber ist ja Geschmackssache 
Ich bin HL nur eins dankbar: CS/CSS


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life 2: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag oder nicht?*

Ja, du bist der einzige 

Und auch wenn das ein Fake ist, ich drücke alle erreichbaren Daumen dafür, dass es doch mal noch in diesem Jahrzehnt rauskommt.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life 2: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Wie man es auch drehen mag. GameStop hat eines mit der Aktion auf jeden Fall geschafft. Nämlich sich dezent wirkungsvoll in Szene zu setzen. 



> HL obendrein noch beschissen fand, konnte weder dem 1. noch dem 2. Teil was abgewinnen, aber ist ja Geschmackssache


Eben! So wie dir gings mir bei CS und CSS (Außnahme: Gun Game )


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2012)

HL3? Endlich! Schön wärs. *seufz*


----------



## fear.de (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> HL3? Endlich! Schön wärs. *seufz*


 
News überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Auf Episode 3 kann man grad verzichten, die sind eh viel zu kurz. Wenn dann sollten sie gleich auf HL3 umschwenken.


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2012)

fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> News überhaupt gelesen?



Nö...


----------



## Deimos (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life 2: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag oder nicht?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, du bist der einzige



Nö, ist er nicht  Nur dass ich CSS auch wirklich lahm finde...

Aber auf jeden Fall werde ich mir HL3, so es denn mal kommen mag, auch ansehen. Vielleicht verstehe ich die Faszination beim dritten Teil...


----------



## RapToX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

gamestop...


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2012)

So kann man halt auch Werbung machen...


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

HL2 ist in absehbarer Zeit 10 Jahre alt. Es wird echt Zeit für HL3 und keine Episode 3.


----------



## twentythree (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



FreezerX schrieb:


> HL2 ist in absehbarer Zeit 10 Jahre alt. Es wird echt Zeit für HL3 und keine Episode 3.


 
Nie und nimmer werden die ne Episode 3 bringen ...

Und irgendwann kommt HL3 sicher, und das mit nem mächtigen Knaller 
Valve typisch halt - und ohne Vorankündigung.


----------



## Razor2408 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Wenigstens gibt es nach Duke Nukem Forever einen würdigen Hype-Nachfolger .......


----------



## fear.de (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Wobei es wahrscheinlicher ist das HL³ seinem Hype gerecht wird, da die jetzige Generation mehr damit anfangen kann wie beim Duke.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Leute, es ist doch allgemein bekannt, das Valve nicht bis drei zählen kann, daher ist das eindeutig ein Fake!


----------



## MourDog (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Das ganze ist sicher eine Werbe Sache von Gamestop! Bei den Preisen die die für Games verlangen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Geschäfft nicht gerade prickelnd läuft.


----------



## Sasori (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

schließe mich HansvonWurst an

Valve kann nur bis 2 zählen:
Portal 2
Halflife 2
Halflife 2 episode 2
Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead 2

Ansonten?


----------



## fear.de (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Dann wirds halt HL 2 1/2


----------



## Sasori (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Ich würde mich wetten trauen das es genauso sein wird.


----------



## Robonator (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



> schließe mich HansvonWurst an
> 
> Valve kann nur bis 2 zählen:
> Portal 2
> ...



Portal 2 kann man nicht wirklich dazu zählen da es noch nicht so alt ist. TF2 ist n Free2Play Game geworden, also denke ich das dort erstmal auch kein dritter kommt. 

Aber wer weiss, vielleicht ist L4D3 auch schon in Entwicklung?


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2012)

L4D3 wäre mir fast noch lieber als HL!


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> L4D3 wäre mir fast noch lieber als HL!


 Naja, HL sollte doch schon mal abgeschlossen werden. 

Btw. 

Half-Life 3: Versteckter Hinweis in neuem Portal 2 Zusatzinhalt? - News - games-news.de


----------



## fear.de (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> L4D3 wäre mir fast noch lieber als HL!


 
This!


----------



## TheLax (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Ich tippe auf Half-Life 2². Das lässt auf einen neuen Teil schließen und enthält zugleich Valves hauseigene Saturationsbedingung ^^ Somit wird valveintern der Zahlenwert 2 nie überrschritten


----------



## Sasori (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

L4D3 sollte aber noch warten, den der erste teil und der 2te teil, waren ja nach meinen wissen ein minimaler Abstand.

Darüber hinaus, ist doch L4D immer dasselbe was wollen die in L4D3 neu machen außer waffen, Zombies und Maps?


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Sasori schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, ist doch L4D immer dasselbe was wollen die in L4D3 neu machen außer waffen, Zombies und Maps?


 
Genau des!!!!


----------



## Sasori (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Und natürlich wieder arschviel Kohle verlangen für ein "ADDON"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Ich glaub L4D2 hat nie 40€, also Vollpreis gekostet.
Ich habs mir Nagelneu (Ok Uncut aus UK) für 20€ über Amazon geholt. Und das waren ziemlich gut investierte 20€. Ausserdem brauchste gar nicht rummeckern... Für L4D 1-2 sind ziemlich viele kostenlose DLCs gekommen, einfach so...


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich glaub L4D2 hat nie 40€, also Vollpreis gekostet.
> Ich habs mir Nagelneu (Ok Uncut aus UK) für 20€ über Amazon geholt. Und das waren ziemlich gut investierte 20€. Ausserdem brauchste gar nicht rummeckern... Für L4D 1-2 sind ziemlich viele kostenlose DLCs gekommen, einfach so...


 Stimmt! DLCs kamen da so einige. Bei L4D fehlt mir die Langzeitmotivation. Anders als bei Dead Island kann man hier halt seine Waffen nicht verbessern, oder neue freischalten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



<> schrieb:


> Stimmt! DLCs kamen da so einige. Bei L4D fehlt mir die Langzeitmotivation. Anders als bei Dead Island kann man hier halt seine Waffen nicht verbessern, oder neue freischalten.


 
Ja, aber L4D 1-2 waren so erfrischend in der Spieleszene das ich das so gesuchtet habe  Das waren glaube ich die Spiele die ich am längsten gezockt habe.
Alleine den Versus Modus   Und wirkliche langzeit Motivation habe ich noch in keinem Spiel gehabt. ^^

Meine Langzeitmotivation ist es, mehr CE´s als du zu haben xD. Zumindest was Bluray Steelbooks angeht bin ich schon weit


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2012)

Sasori schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich wieder arschviel Kohle verlangen für ein "ADDON"



Egal! Nein wirklich, ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen, es gab ne Menge geboten, fürs Geld!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es nach Duke Nukem Forever einen würdigen Hype-Nachfolger .......



nur hat Valve mit Half-life die grössten Titel aller Zeiten mit HF geschaffen. CS und der Quark sind nur kleiner Snacks davon..


----------



## fear.de (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Aso CS ist ein kleiner Snack.
Entweder erst seit gestern dabei oder soviel Ahnung wien Toastbrot. Cs ist ja nur der bekannteste Shooter der Welt und dieses Spiel kennen leute die nicht mal Zocken *facepalmdestodes*


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Aso CS ist ein kleiner Snack.
> Entweder erst seit gestern dabei oder soviel Ahnung wien Toastbrot. Cs ist ja nur der bekannteste Shooter der Welt und dieses Spiel kennen leute die nicht mal Zocken *facepalmdestodes*


 
Ja, bei den Nichtzockern heißt das "Killerspiel".


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ja, bei den Nichtzockern heißt das "Killerspiel".


 
So heißen bei mir die facebookspiele; nix was mich rasender machen könnte 

Btw hab mal bei Gestapo Gamestop nachgesehen und nix gefunden, weder auf der Webseite noch bei Impulse was half life 3 heißen könnte. Allerdings hab ich mit half-Life complete wenigstens einen hit unter half-life gefunden


----------



## sethdiabolos (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Gamestop wird immer mehr eine Plattform für virales Marketing. Bei Duke Nukem oder Diablo 3 war das auch schon so. Mit Sicherheit haben die auch später den ersten Termin für GTA V und das nur gaaaaanz zufällig.


----------



## Seabound (11. Mai 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:
			
		

> Gamestop nachgesehen und nix gefunden, weder auf der Webseite noch bei Impulse was half life 3 heißen könnte.



Hast du es mal mit half-life 2 Episode 3 gesucht? Um HL3 gings ja garnicht ;0)


----------



## dna111 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

ich denke mal valve weiß, dass man nach fast 8 jahren nicht einfach nur ein addon rausbringt. die werden wohl half life 3 dort fortsetzen wo EP2 beendet wurde. Wäre halt logisch und wohl das interessanteste.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Selbst wenn's in jedem Shop gelistet wird glaub ich nicht dran solang sich das Teil nicht auf meiner Platte befindet und auch spielbar ist


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

So viel Publicity, wie es darum schon seit Jahren gibt, wird das Spiel, wenn es erscheint, einschlagen wie eine Atombombe.  Valve macht das echt klug. Alle werden immer heißer auf das Game und machen sich fast nass, wenn es News dazu gibt. Und das beste ist, dass ein Valve-Spiel die in es gesetzten Erwartungen voll und ganz wird erfüllen können, allein schon wegen des dreckigen Humors.  Hab mich bei Portal 2 regelmäßig fast nass gemacht. 

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass das Spiel jetzt bald mal kommt. Feuchte Träume werden irgendwann mal wahr.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Man es soll wirklich langsam mal was neues kommen, es sind schließlich schon 5 Jahre seit der letzten Episode. Schön wäre es ein HL³ mit dem umfang von HL². Ich hoffe auch, dass sie die engine weiter ausgebaut und verbessert haben um nicht grafisch abzustinken. Muss jetzt nicht extrem der Grafikburner werden aber sollte dennoch mithalten können und nicht zu sehr an den Konsolen orientiert sein.


----------



## Pikus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Ich denke dass die Grafikqualität auf dem Niveau von CS:GO sein wird.


----------



## fear.de (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Ich denke dass die Grafikqualität auf dem Niveau von CS:GO sein wird.


 
Das könnten sich nach sovielen Jahren echt nicht bringen, wenn doch wäre es wirklich lächerlich und ein Imageschaden könnte die Folge sein.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Das könnten sich nach sovielen Jahren echt nicht bringen, wenn doch wäre es wirklich lächerlich und ein Imageschaden könnte die Folge sein.


 Naja, man sieht ja was mit der Cinematic Mod alles möglich ist.  Evtl. übernimmt Valve davon ja Teile. Das sie Source und Havok ganz aufgeben, glaube ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit half-life 2 Episode 3 gesucht? Um HL3 gings ja garnicht ;0)


 
hab ich, ich hatte nur gerade jetzt beim posten das wort episode vergessen


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Ich denke dass die Grafikqualität auf dem Niveau von CS:GO sein wird.


 
Passen würde ja, wenn CS:GO nur als Teil von Half-Life 3 rauskommt, und die das erst kurz vorher ankündigen. Dann hätten sie uns aber gelinkt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Ich finde die Source-Engine zb in Portal 2 immer noch sehr schön anzusehen. Die Liebe zum Detail die Valve da an den Tag legt (ich sag nur: Geschützturm-Fertigungsstraße) macht für mich viel mehr her als irgendwelche eye-candy Spielereien.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Vor längerer Zeit hätt ich vielleicht noch gesagt das es ein " must have " ist, aber mittlerweile kann ich es mir kaum noch vorstellen das dort noch was kommt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Aso CS ist ein kleiner Snack.
> Entweder erst seit gestern dabei oder soviel Ahnung wien Toastbrot. Cs ist ja nur der bekannteste Shooter der Welt und dieses Spiel kennen leute die nicht mal Zocken *facepalmdestodes*


 


Half life gabs vor CS, CS wurde erst mit der Engine die für HL gemacht wurde realisierbar. Aber egal..

Ohne Halflife würde es kein CS geben. Weil CS ein Mod von Halflife ist. 

CS ist vorallem bekannt weil nach jedem Amoklauf das Spiel der Auslöser gewesen sein soll und als Schiessübungsprogramm. Was natürlich nicht stimmt.

Für den Pöbel ist natürlich CS das tollste und grösste. Nur Halflife ist die Mutter von Counterstrike, was viele Nicht-wisser wie du nunmal nicht wissen. 

Ich war seit 1.0 dabei, nun ist es mir aber zu langweilig und die Grafik zu hässlich da man mit der gtx680 nunmal bessere Spiele zocken kann. 

Nächstes mal vielleicht bei google oder Wikipedia dich informieren. Da kann man sich einige peinlichkeiten sparen.

Wie gesagt, CS ist halt das Spiel für die grosse Masse. Die Kenner die wirklich Ahnung haben kennen eben auch Halflife. Da gehörst du anscheinend eben nicht dazu.


----------



## fear.de (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Oh man, da wird einem die Mittagspause von so nem Bullshit versaut 
Du brauchst mir nicht sagen das CS eine MOD ist -.- Das ist mir auch klar, lern lesen bevor du andere dumm anmachst, hab nie was anderes behauptet oder es i.wie in Frage gestellt.

Nur weil du in dem Game nichts geschissen bekommst, muss es ja schlecht sein und für den "pöbel"..nochmal son Bullshit.
Wenn ich ein Spiel mag, dann mag ich es, obs jetzt 5 oder 5millionen spielen, was soll das mit zu tun haben?
Und im Gegensatz zu deinem geliebten HL, kommt von CS wenigstens mal was neues, rede also nicht von Grafik und wenn du Ahnung hättest, wüsstest du auch das in CS noch NIE auf Grafik geachtet wurde, das war immer scheiß egal, weils einfach können abverlangt und nicht so ne Mohrhuhn grütze wie CoD und andere Shooter heutzutage.

Und abgesehen davon find ichs witzig wenn Leute andere ein nicht wissen anlabern wollen und dabei nicht bemerken das sie die jenigen sind die keine Ahnung haben.
CS mutter von HL? Dir ist schon bewusst da es eine MOD ist, baut CS lediglich auf die HL-Engine auf mehr haben die Spiele in der Anfangszeit nämlich nicht gemein.

Also text mich nicht zu, ich spiele es auch schon von Anfang an, da brauch ich dich nicht und wikipedia erst zweimal nicht, danke.


----------



## Shona (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich war seit 1.0 dabei, nun ist es mir aber zu langweilig und die Grafik zu hässlich da man mit der gtx680 nunmal bessere Spiele zocken kann.


 Mein Beileid dafür das du CS mitlerweise als hässlich ansiehst -.-" Das ist echt eine Schande wenn man wie du "angeblich" seit CS 1.0 dabei ist...



fear.de schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu deinem geliebten HL, kommt von CS wenigstens mal was  neues


Naja übertreiben wollen wir jetzt nicht  CS:GO ist zwar grafisch ziemlich aufpoliert aber genau so schelcht wie CSS bzw. vom Spielerischen sogar schlechter.
Bei CSS waren es Headshots ins Knie und bei CS:GO weiss ich garnicht wo ich hinschiessen soll O_O
Schiesse ich auf den Kopf brauche ich ein Magazine bis der Gegner umfällt und mehr als mit dem Fadenkreuz auf dem Kopf geht nicht. 
Schiesse ich aber ganz klar über den Kopf drücken ist es sofort ein Headshot.  Da ist es einfacher in BF3 nen Headshot zu machen als in CS:GO und eigentlich wollte ich mir das holen aber so wie es derzeit in der Beta ist wird es definitiv nicht gekauft.  Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei CS1.6 da funktioniert wenigstens alles so wie es soll xD



PS: Ich hab ca. 3 Jahre ESL gespielt also erzält mir nicht wie man CS spielt das weiss ich schon :p


----------



## Johnny_Burke (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Oh man, da wird einem die Mittagspause von so nem Bullshit versaut
> Du brauchst mir nicht sagen das CS eine MOD ist -.- Das ist mir auch klar, lern lesen bevor du andere dumm anmachst, hab nie was anderes behauptet oder es i.wie in Frage gestellt.
> 
> Nur weil du in dem Game nichts geschissen bekommst, muss es ja schlecht sein und für den "pöbel"..nochmal son Bullshit.
> ...



Finde es amüsant wie du nun versuchst den Unterschied zwischen einer Mod und einem eigenständigem Spiel zu erklären. 
Und deine Reaktion ist in meinen Augen übertrieben.

Den richtigen Ausdruck den Darkfleet eigentlich verwenden möchte, ist meiner Meinung nach das Wort "breite Masse". Es hat sich im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch eingebürgert das der 0815 Shooter schlichtweg Counterstrike ist. Wenn man aber nach Half Life Fragen würde, würden die meisten mit einem Kopfschütteln antworten, das ist einfach so. 

Die Aussage zu der Grafik hast du ebensowenig verstanden. Er sagte die Grafik ist ihm zu hässlich geworden. D.h. mal war sie schön, mittlerweile nichtmehr Zeitgemäß. Was man imo auch mit Fug und Recht behaupten kann. Vergleich Crysis 2 und CS. Es war einfach nur eine Äußerung seiner Meinung.


----------



## fear.de (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Shona schrieb:


> Mein Beileid dafür das du CS mitlerweise als hässlich ansiehst -.-" Das ist echt eine Schande wenn man wie du "angeblich" seit CS 1.0 dabei ist...
> 
> 
> Naja übertreiben wollen wir jetzt nicht  CS:GO ist zwar grafisch ziemlich aufpoliert aber genau so schelcht wie CSS bzw. vom Spielerischen sogar schlechter.
> ...



Das Leute immer noch den Mist weiter verzapfen die schon zig Jahre nicht mehr existent sind.
Das was du da beschreibst gab es von 04-05 ca., bzw. nur in den Releasezeiten, das ist schon ewig nicht mehr so, aber hauptsache i.ein alten Schinken nochmal aufgewärmt.

@ Johnny

Naja meine Reaktion kann bisschen übertrieben sein, aber ich hasse es einfach wenn man andere als dumm darstellt, aber dann er derjenige ist, der nicht wirklich nen peil hat.

Natürlich habe ich seine Aussage von wegen Grafik verstanden, nur ist es allgemein ein schlechter Scherz CS und Grafik zusammen in Mund zu nehmen. Auch 2004 war Source schon nicht das Grafische highlight, es ist eben Zwecksmäßig, darüber brauch man nicht diskutieren.

Tolles Beispiel  Du redest also von dem Crysis 2 das nur verwaschene Konsolengrafik mit Schlauchlevel bietet? Bevor ich mir nochma diese möchtegern "schöne" Engine reinzieh, hau ich mir lieber die Source-Engine rein.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Tolles Beispiel  Du redest also von dem Crysis 2 das nur verwaschene Konsolengrafik mit Schlauchlevel bietet? Bevor ich mir nochma diese möchtegern "schöne" Engine reinzieh, hau ich mir lieber die Source-Engine rein.


 
Es wurde DX 11 und ein High Res Pack dazugepatcht. Es ist zwar nicht optimal aber imo ein ansehnliche Grafik. Was die offenen Level, im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen, mit der Grafik zutun haben, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## fear.de (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Weiß ich, hab ich auch alles drauf gemacht und dennoch ist es verwaschen und die Texturen sind stellenweiße wirklich fieß.
Das ist eben so ein Game das auf den ersten Blick gut aussieht aber der 2. Blick dann die Herkunft offenbart. Selbst die "HD" Texturen haben mit HD reingarnix zu tun, naja egal, das Beispiel war schlecht und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## Shona (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Das Leute immer noch den Mist weiter verzapfen die schon zig Jahre nicht mehr existent sind.
> Das was du da beschreibst gab es von 04-05 ca., bzw. nur in den Releasezeiten, das ist schon ewig nicht mehr so, aber hauptsache i.ein alten Schinken nochmal aufgewärmt.


Ohhhhhh da bin ich wohl jemanden auf den Schlips getreten  Mal davon abgesehen ist es immer noch so, sehe da keine Unterschied weil es immer noch Headshots gibt obwohl man gar nicht auf den Kopf ziehlt....
Naja aber egal wenn du meinst das es nicht so ist dann bleib dabei, ich spiele dann weiter 1.6 und weiss wenigstens wie der Headder entstanden ist :p



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Die Aussage zu der Grafik hast du  ebensowenig verstanden. Er sagte die Grafik ist ihm zu hässlich  geworden. D.h. mal war sie schön, mittlerweile nichtmehr Zeitgemäß. Was  man imo auch mit Fug und Recht behaupten kann. Vergleich Crysis 2 und  CS. Es war einfach nur eine Äußerung seiner Meinung.


Die Grafik ist zwar nicht mehr zeitgeschmäß aber nicht hässlich. 

Naja und die Aussage "da man mit der gtx680 nunmal bessere Spiele zocken kann" ist wohl total überbewertet. In Zeiten wie heute wo ein 16bit Spiel wie Minecraft das erfolgreichste Indie Spiel ist sollte man nicht über bessere Grafik reden den das wird auch noch mit der neuesten Graka gezockt wenn man es spielt^^


----------



## fear.de (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Ich spiele CSS seit 2004 sehr Aktiv. Heißt bin in der ESL sehr aktiv was CSS angeht, erst gestern 2 Matches hinter mir, denke also das ichs besser wissen werde wie du. Ein Header gibts auch nur bei nem Header, punkt. Aber von nem ignoranten 1.6ler brauch man sich eh nicht viel sagen lassen, ihr denkt immer noch ihr wärt die besten und euer Spiel ist ja 1000 ma schwerer, bla bla bla  Wie schön das man immer auf den selben Stuß im Internet trifft und sich das über die Jahre nicht geändert hat.

Und ja ich habe Jahrelang 1.6 gespielt, aber i.wann is mal gut und man muss von einem 98 Spiel mal los lassen, da aber euer denken über Source schon nen 8 Jahre alten Staub drauf hat, wird sich das wohl niemals mehr ändern, fest eingefahren halt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Shona schrieb:


> Mein Beileid dafür das du CS mitlerweise als hässlich ansiehst -.-" Das ist echt eine Schande wenn man wie du "angeblich" seit CS 1.0 dabei ist...


 
Die Grafik finde ich gegenüber neuen Titel, die z.b Frostbyte 2.0 Engine benutzen hässlich, ja. Eine Schande würde ich nicht sagen, es ist für mich nur ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch.

Ich freue mich auf Titel wie das neue GTA oder MaxPayne 3

Das Spiel CS habe ich auch "Jahrelang" gezockt. Das Teamplay und Spielspass WAREN unschlagbar, nur macht es heute keinen Spass mehr. Es wird geflamet für jeden Müll, hat auf den meisten Server Cheater, dazu hört man noch einen dummen 13 Jährigen Jungen ins Mikrophon singen. Sorry aber seither hat es mir abgelöscht. Ich war auch auf mehreren LAN's (richtige Lans mit bis zu 1000 Personen) und habe da nächtelang CS gezockt. 

Mir wurde es halt einfach zu langweilig.

@ fear.de ich habe nicht geschrieben das CS die Mutter von HL ist, sondern umgekehrt. So war es nämlich auch. Valve war gar nicht bewusst wie bekannt CS sein wird. Es war mehr ein Zufallsprodukt wie z.b Opposition Force oder Ricochet basierend auf dem Haupttitel Half-Life.
Ausserdem kamen ja x Packs für Halflife raus. CS hat ja nicht mal einen Einzelspieler oder Story.. von dem her..

Du schreibst so als könnte ein Spiel entweder gute Grafik haben oder ein gutes Gameplay. Geschickt ist es wenn ein Spiele-Entwickler gute Grafik und Gameplay miteinander verknüpfen kann. Wie es zum Beispiel in BF3 ist (für mich). Von CoD halte ich auch nicht viel, weil es für mich halt einfach mehr ein Gemetzel und Onkel zufall ist. Für mich zu kleine Maps und das Dauerfeuer geht mir auf die Nerven.. 

Ist doch gut für dich wenn dir CS Spass macht, für mich ist diese Zeit vorbei. Pacman hatte mir auch mal Spass gemacht vor 15 Jahren oder so, aber Heute ist es mir halt auch zu langweilig Und Pacman ist wohl noch bekannter als CS


----------



## Johnny_Burke (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



fear.de schrieb:


> da aber euer denken über Source schon nen 8 Jahre alten Staub drauf hat, wird sich das wohl niemals mehr ändern, fest eingefahren halt.


 
Erklär mir das bitte.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Naja die Maps sind ja auch immer die gleichen, vielleicht hat das Huhn in Italy mehr Polygon, aber dennoch, neu ist da nicht viel.

Ausserdem sind die Hitboxen ja riesig. Die gehen weit über zu sehenden Körper des Models hinaus.

Ich verweise mal auf dieses Bild, dann wird dir einiges klar sein..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*

Super, die Bilder sind wieviel Jahre alt? Das Radar gibts doch seit , ich glaube 2007 nicht mehr in Source, prima recherche sherlock 
Das die Hitboxen nicht die allerbesten der Welt sind, okay...aber auch 1.6 ist da nicht perfekt, jedes Spiel hat da seine Problemchen, auch noch heute, siehe BF3 und konsorten.


----------



## Shona (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Half Life²: Episode 3 bei GameStop gelistet - PR-Gag, Fake oder etwa doch nicht?*



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Erklär mir das bitte.


Naja der Krieg zwischen 1.6lern und Source Spielern besteht seit ~8 Jahren^^ Ich glaube auch nicht das wir uns je einig werden aber für uns sind die CSS Spieler halt keine richtigen CS Spieler, weil CSS viel zu einfach ist. 
Ein Freund (CSS Spieler) der öfters spielt als ich, meinte auch mal "komm lass uns ma public spielen", naja er hat nach ca. 10 runden aufgegeben :p hab im zuviele headshots verpasst wenn er grad mal um ne ecke kam^^

Ansich dachte ich das CS:GO mal so ein zwischending gibt und mir hat es gefallen am Anfang. Vor allem das es Crossover werden sollte, das haben sie leider wieder rausgemacht.
Ich hab auch die Beta und spiele sie auch werde aber gar nicht warm damit. Da ist irgendwie kein richtiges CS mehr, da spielt man 10 runden eine map und dann kommt schon die nächste. Es gibt nichtmal Team wechsel, also man spielt CT aber nie T außer man wechselt selbst das Team in diesen 10 Runden.



> aber auch 1.6 ist da nicht perfekt,


Hat auch nie jemand behauptet das CS 1.6 perfekt ist 


fear.de werd mal lockerer und geh nicht so energisch an die sache ran, ist nicht gut für den blutdruck


----------

